# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Kambakkht Ishq Review

## rima

After giving two consecutive flops like Chandi Chowk to China and 8X10 Tasver. Akshay Kumar is back and how. The much awaited film after the 63 day strike is overflowing will laughter. There is no denying the fact that Akshay Kumar stays on to be a crowd puller.
Kambatkht Ishq is director Sabir Khan's debut effort. It is a romantic comedy about an Indian stuntman Viraj  Shergill (Akshay Kumar) who takes Hollywood by storm. Commitment phobic Viraj (Akshay) disapproves of his friend Luckys (Aftab) decision of getting married. So does men phobic Simrita disapproves of her friend Kamini(Amrita Arora) decision.  In this first half an hour you get to see the first Akshay  Kareens kiss. Its followed by twisted tale of love which weaves into a love  triangle between Viraj, Simrita and Denise Richards with unexpected spins and hilarious situation.  
KAMBAKKHT ISHQ does the trick with its rather less ordinary star cast which include heart throbs like Sylvester Stallone; Denise Richards and Brandon Routh. It is a big film in all aspects and has been lavishly made. The makers know that they have a winner in hand.

----------


## ria7

*Go Watch it!*

I saw the movie
Its tooo good
Go and watch it!!
one of the best movies by akshay kumar
I Was in a really really bad mood, had a fight with my boyfriend (well he refuses to watch bollywood cinema) and I desperately wanted to see Kambhakt Ishq. Anyway, I went with my friends, after a fight with him, but once in, I definitely forgot our nasty fight. I didnt laugh this much even in Garam Masala or Golmaal
Akshay Kumar is back with a bang with his antics, be it comedy or action, or anything really, he creates magic with whatever he does, and what can be said about Kareena Kapoor, she is definitely at her catish best. Complete paisa wasool movie, went in with great expectations and came out with most of them fulfilled. Fully entertained.Kambhakt Ishq, great film what was amazing for me the brilliant cameo by Stallone. I want Stallone to now shift base to bollywood.

----------

